# Fishing bridge



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Is there a charge to drive out and fish off the fishing bridge along 98/pensacola bay bridge since it was re-built? Ive heard some do and some dont. Thanks.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, there is a small, honor system fee.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

How much?


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

$5 per car or $2 per person i think


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you very much. That is more than fair given what Ive seen on Google Earth viewer on street level. Looks like they did a good job re-building it and furnishing portapotties.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

the ole lady and i have been catching some big reds out there in the later parts of the night.only could keep one the rest was over 28 inches but loved the fight.


----------

